# Delonghi Grinder KG79 on/off switch not working



## cmather1969 (Jul 8, 2021)

My friend is leaving the country and traveling light and has generously donated his delonghi dedica machine and KG79 grinder. The on/off switch on the grinder doesn't seem to be working (although the blue light switches on/off when pressed!). I can only control the grinder by flicking the switch on the wall socket. Has anyone else come across this issue and found a solution? Thanks


----------

